# Gun Belt and the TSA



## Smitty79 (Oct 19, 2012)

None of the forums really seem to fit this and it's a new issue for me. I bought a 5.11 duty belt as a back up gun belt. I loaned it to another shooter who forgot their belt at a 3 gun match. So a victory all ready. It's basically a nylon belt with a plastic buckle. Is there any reason I shouldn't wear this when I fly and leave it on when I go through security? I travel for work several times a year and hate all the stuff I have to take off and put back on going through screening.


----------



## Steve M1911A1 (Feb 6, 2008)

A few weeks ago, when I last went through the TSA "short-arm inspection," I wore a Nylon belt with a plastic buckle.
Nevertheless, the TSA goons did try to make me take it off. "It interferes with the machine," I was told.

In the first case, at SFO, I foolishly complied with their unnecessary demand.
In the second case, at BOS, I insisted upon leaving it on, and I asked to see the supervisor. The TSA thugs backed down, and it stayed on. But then they retaliated by finding "something suspicious" in my suitcase, requiring an open search at the end of the luggage chute. Of course, they found nothing. It was merely harassment and retaliation.

Next trip, in September or October, I will do the same thing all over again. But this time, if the same thing happens, I will continue to demand to speak to the supervisor, rather than to give in. Also, I will make a formal, written complaint.
(We always leave lots of extra time for just such exigencies. We're old and retired: What else do we have to do?)


P.S.: If you are older than 75, you are permitted to leave on your shoes and a light jacket. I suggest demanding that the TSA idiots respect those permissions.

What it comes down to (and I do use this line, loudly) is that: "TSA has never, ever caught a terrorist, and has consistently failed to notice test 'bombs' and phony guns."


----------



## Smitty79 (Oct 19, 2012)

Thanks Steve. I think it comes off. My flight is at 6 AM and I don't want to push it.


----------



## berettatoter (Sep 1, 2011)

Steve M1911A1 said:


> A few weeks ago, when I last went through the TSA "short-arm inspection," I wore a Nylon belt with a plastic buckle.
> Nevertheless, the TSA goons did try to make me take it off. "It interferes with the machine," I was told.
> 
> In the first case, at SFO, I foolishly complied with their unnecessary demand.
> ...


Wow, what a bunch of crap. The TSA fancies itself some wanna-be "brown shirts" I guess. Fools.:smt076


----------



## Scott9mm (Jul 2, 2012)

The real pros in transportation security (like Israel) depend on (are you ready) PROFILING as their main tool to detect potential threats. TSA depends on procedures and technology, and results are as Steve stated.


----------

